# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Kako napisati dobar zahtjev?

## Snjeska

Cure koje ste to već prošle, molim vas za pomoć.
MM i ja želimo napisati zahtjev za posvojenje a uopće nisam sigurna da li to treba zahtjev ili zamolba :? 
Šta sve treba sadržavati dobar zahtjev?
Koliko dug treba biti, ne predugačak,pretpostavljam?
Moramo li opisati svoju stambenu situaciju?
A finansijsku? Ako da, da li je dovoljno reći da smo dobro situirani ili moram navesti cifru.

Nemam pojma odakle da krenemo  :Sad:

----------


## emanuel

Snjez moja, isto razmisljamo, i mene isto zanima.
Samo znam da bi htjela da nas zahtijev bude upecatljiv. Kako to postici????
Cuuuurrreeeeee - helpajte   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Naprimjer:

-vaše ime i prezime, adresa i svi brojevi telefona koje imate
-naslov kome šaljete (CZSS, posvojenje djeteta...)
-datum (gore desno...)
-ZAMOLBA, MOLBA...
-Moja supruga i ja (ili obrnuto) u breku smo od ...,  zbog ... ne možemo imati djece, pa smo se odlučili na posvojenje. *Željeli bismo posvojiti takvo i takvo dijete..., do ... godina starosti, ali prihvatili bismo i starije ukoliko....*
-Moja supruga rođena je ... u ... školovanje...studij, zanimanje,živjela je u ... radno mjesto, staž, prosječna plaća, honorarni poslovi... Njeni roditelji žive/ne žive u ... umirovljenici ili rade, po zanimanju...  voljni pomoći oko djeteta, jedva čekaju, imamo svu njihovu podršku...njena sestra/brat žive u ... po zanimanju ... oženjeni, imaju/nemaju djecu, broj djece, vrlo smo bliski, posjećujemo se, slavimo rođendane, obožavamo nećake bla-bla. 
 Njeni hobiji su ... voli...ima brojne prijatelje iz djetinjstva bla-bla.

- Onda to isto i o drugom supružniku....

-Imamo stan/kuću u ... toliko i toliko kvadrata, opremljenu...(nemamo još vlastiti stan, ali upravo slažemo kredit...), auto/nemamo auto, planiramo ili ne planiramo proširenje, družimo se ... vrijeme provodimo...zajednički hobiji su nam...ulažemo u te i te stvari i interese...ljetujemo/zimujemo gdje...kućni ljubimci...
-Naši prijatelji i šira obitelj su reagirali ...kad su čuli da želimo posvojiti...imamo prijatelje koji su već posvojili...informirali smo se o mogućnostima...pratimo literaturu o posvojenju... bla-bla
-željeli bismo pružiti svu ljubav i brigu nekom djetetu...nadamo se da će neko dijete usrećiti nas i dati novu dimenziju našem životu...znamo da je molbi puno, bit ćemo uporni, nemamo nekih velikih želja i ograničenja...*spremni smo/nismo spremni posvojiti i dijete s ... bolešću*...

(pišite s toplinom, da ne bude šturo nabrajanje činjenica, dajte neki osobni pečat, možda i primjerenu, nepretencioznu fotku...)

-Nadamo se dobroj suradnji s vašim Centrom..., nazivat ćemo vas, rado ćemo vas posjetiti da nas osobno upoznate...sigurni smo da će negdje neko dijete pronaći nas...
-srdačan pozdrav
-vlastoručni potpis 
.....

----------


## Davor

Svaki zahtjev počinje ispravnim adresiranjem, slijedi naslov iz kojega se u prve dvije riječi vidi što se želi postići, slijedi tekst u kojem u prvoj rečenici ukratko piše: "JA HOĆU TO", u slijedeće dvije rečenice opiše se na temelju čega (zakon, običaji, mogućnosti...)
Potom ide obrazloženje što te na to ponukalo, zatim Markovi Konaci i na kraju zahvala.

Pali svaki put.

----------


## Tockica

Emanuel i Snješka,  :D 

teško je dati sugestiju kakva mora biti molba (mi smo stavili "molba" a ne zahtjev, to nam se činilo primjerenije i manje agresivno), mogu vam jedino prenijeti naše iskustvo.
Mi smo pisali molbu od nekih stranicu i pol teksta (zajedno sa zaglavljima, adresama i sl, dakle oko stranicu "čistog" kucanog teksta), u kojem smo u uvodu stavili da želimo djetetu pružiti obitelj i toplinu doma, naveli smo gdje živimo, čime se bavimo, kakvi su nam hobiji i što volimo. 
Nastojali smo da tekst ne bude hladno i dosadno nabrajanje podataka i činjenica, već smo pokušali pisati tako da zvuči malo toplije, a opet ne neozbiljno. Nije lako naći granicu, ali se može uz malo truda i pažljivo
"vaganje" rečenica. 
Recimo, naveli smo da imamo psa i mačku koji će djetetu uveseljavati djetinjstvo, da svake godine idemo na more što djetetu može koristiti i dodatno nas povezati sa njim, da ćemo ga uključiti u naše hobije (šetnje u prirodi, cvijeće, putovanja) i slično. Činilo nam se važno da se osjeti kako ćemo u sve naše uobičajene dnevne aktivnosti sasvim normalno uključiti i dijete kad jednom dođe u našu obitelj.
Prema onome što smo uspjeli "pročitati" između redova u razgovorima sa socijalnim radnicima po centrima mislim da je molba prilično dobro bila prihvaćena.   
Moj kratki savjet: nastojte da molba zvuči toplo, duhovito i sa umjerenom dozom emocija (ne pretjerano), ali da ipak ostane ozbiljna. Nije važno navesti visinu plaće jer će to ionako procjenjivati centar kad vam dođu u posjet, a i kasnije ćete prilagati uvjerenje o visini primanja. 
Evo, to je naše iskustvo. Možda netko napiše nešto drugo, pa se od tih savjeta uvijek nešto dade "iskompilirati".
E da, i ono najvažnije: NAORUŽAJTE SE SA BESKRAJNIM DOZAMA STRPLJENJA, ŽIVACA I UPORNOSTI. Susretat ćete se sa golemim birokratskim aparatom kojemu se nikud ne žuri, koji za emocije baš ne mari previše i uglavnom svijet gleda kroz papire, pa na to računajte. 
:shock: 

Želim vam puno sreće i držim palčeve da uspijete.

Veliki pozdrav Točkica    :Kiss:

----------


## klara

Što mislite bi bilo dobro u molbi napisati ovako nešto: 
_...Vjerujemo da su nas godine nadanja i neuspjelih pokušaja potpomognute oplodnje učinile strpljivijim i snažnijim osobama. Nada i razočaranje povezali su nas još više i učvrstili ljubav i povjerenje koje dijelimo i koje želimo kao roditelji prenjeti djetetu..._

----------


## čokolada

Klara, sve što napišeš, a da zaista tako misliš - dobro je. (Moram dodati da je ovo što si napisala jako lijepo!)

Mislim da se ne treba opterećivati s tim da li je molba baš toliko savršena ili nije! Svatko piše onako kako osjeća i misli da treba - nemojte pisati nešto što vam eventualno "ne leži" ili se osjećate bedasto kad pročitate, samo zato jer je netko u svojoj molbi tako napravio...

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala svima,
Klara, ja sam sigurna da će, ako dođe vrijeme za to i ti napišeš zahtjev,
u socijalnom svi redom biti dirnuti do suza.

Pusa, ako se sjetite još nekog savjeta koji bi mogao pomoći samo pišite.

----------


## Snjeska

Zahtjev napisan,
sutra ga nosimo predati :D

----------


## Zorica

:D  :D  :D Drzim fige da sto pre nadjete svoje dete  :Saint:

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala Zorice,
dokle ste vi stigli?

Mi smo jučer predali zahtjev,
na obradu ćemo morati sačekati do devetog mjeseca jer su sada godišnji odmori, ali nema veze. 
Vrijeme brzo prolazi  :Wink:

----------


## klara

Snješka super! :D 

Mi smo u fazi odlučivanja. Pričali smo neki dan o predavanju zahtjeva i MM je rekao da je to njemu sve velika gnjavaža ali da nema ništa protiv da ja pokrenem stvari. Pa mislim da hoću, možda i naša molba bude predana do rujna.

Inače naručeni smo za IVF u Maribor u travnju. I MM i naši roditelji se nadaju da ćemo tamo imati puno više šanse nego u Rijeci i nekako ispada da ako ne odemo tamo nismo u stvari ni pokušali. Da smo samo gubili vrijeme ovdje... Ali ja ne vjerujem baš da će oni (nakon 5 katastrofalnih IVF-ova ovdje) napraviti čudo. I ne da mi se čekati da budemo još godinu dana stariji kada predamo molbu... 

MM kaže da bi bio sretan da ja sutra dovedem dijete doma (i ja znam da bi bio). Ali mu je slabo od pomisli na razgovore, molbe, testiranja, obilaženja domova, objašnjavanje rodbini... Osjećam se nekako sama u svemu tome. Ali pretpostavljam da većina muževa tako reagira. Nadam se da će biti drugačije kada stvri krenu.

----------


## otocanka

Klara, mislim da se ne trebas uzrujavati zbog "stava" TM. I MM je isti. "Ti napisi molbu, ti pokreni stvari, ja se slazem sa svime".  A kada sam rekla "ja sutra uzimam slobodan dan i idemo u CZSS", rekao je "OK". I isao je, i bio je divan i krasan. 
Uostalom, ako ode u banku ili u ducan i mora stajati i cekati u redu, uvijek gundja. Takva je muska priroda i protiv toga ne mozes (cast iznimkama). Sigurna sam da je TM u slicnim "problemima" i da si on sam mora "posloziti kockice u glavi", a ti ces mozda trebati malo vise preuzeti inicijativu. 
Ali, podsjeti ga koji je cilj - "nagrada" je neprocjenjiva, a on ce biti najbolji tata na svijetu (odmah poslije MM!)  :Laughing: 

P.S. drzim palceve cijeli travanj

----------


## odra

Drage moje, čitam vas i jako, jako navijam da se uskoro sa svojim djetetom vratite kući i uživate u novoj obitelji!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Samo da se na kratko javim i da vas obavjestim da smo 18.08. predali molbu za usvojenje.

Razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom je krajem mjeseca. Vec sam milion puta pročitala predhodne postove, čak sam ih i isprintala pa prije spavanja MM i ja prolazimo i komentiramo pojedine dijelove.

Ako imate kakvih svjezih vijesti ili jos korisnih informacija - pišite.

Za sada me najvise interesira ono sto je pred nama, a to je razgovor sa psihologom i malo vise o testovima.

Javim se jos a sada odoh malo surfati, mozda naiđem na jos korisnih stvari.
Pusac   :Love:

----------


## Snjeska

[quote="emanuel"]
 i malo vise o testovima.
[quote]
Em, mene je užasno strah tih testova  :Rolling Eyes:  
ako budeš išla prva obećaj da ćeš jedan ukrasti za mene da ja to kod kuće izvježbam
 :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Jao, žene   :Wink:  , ne opterećujte se time toliko! Ti prvi razgovori u Centru su vrlo ugodni, potpuno prirodni, kao kava s novim simpatičnim znancima koji su na vašoj strani! A psiho-test je samo naporan jer dugo traje. Ne zamarajte se (meni) besmislicama tipa "jeste li srdačni ili pažljivi", "jeste li naporni ili dosljedni"....
Meni se činilo da ćemo zbog ponekih iskrenih odgovora ispasti tko zna kakvi, a kad mi je kasnije pod ruku palo službeno mišljenje socijalca i psihologa ... nismo se mogli načuditi! Zapitali smo se međusobno jesmo li se za baš takve supermene oženili   :Grin:  .
(Da ne govorim kako je naš mali, zaista vrlo skroman i prastar stančić, ispao "izuzetno komforan, prostran i vrlo lijepo namješten stan"!)

Sigurna sam da ste svi dobri (skorašnji) mame i tate!

----------


## Snjeska

čokolada  :Love:  
daju li na kraju svima procjene na uvid ili ste vi svoju vidjeli slučajno?

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da možeš tražiti da ti daju, ali mi nismo. Iz Centra gdje smo išli na razgovor zamolili su nas da ju donesemo sa sobom, pa sam išla u Kumičićevu po nju. BTW nikad nisam uspjela shvatiti da li matični centar mora svima poslati obrade i bez da ovi pitaju ili šalju samo na upit. Ovo drugo mi je logičnije za naše "HR prilike", ali nakon gotove obrade kad smo krenuli sa zivkanjem - pa sam tako zivkala i Kumičićevu - dežurni gospodin mi je rekao da su već kopirali obradu i poslali je na par "većih Centara"... Ha-ha, kad sam drugi put zvala i ambiciozno pitala jesu li posalali obrade na sve Centre dežurna gospođa se čudila zašto bi oni slali išta okolo...

----------


## tanjaa

Snjeska, tek sam sad vidila, drago mi je da se ipak nesto dogada, pitala sam se di si.....
zelim ti puno, puno srece u ovome.
jel se sta rijesilo?

----------


## Snjeska

tanjaa  :Love:  
predali smo zamolbu i sada čekamo da nas pozovu na razgovor, nadamo se uskoro

----------


## tanjaa

javi. cuvaj se.

----------


## odra

Snješka, Emanuel i ostale s ovog pdf, navijam za vas i male anđele koji vas željno čekaju!!!! :D

----------


## emanuel

> Snješka, Emanuel i ostale s ovog pdf, navijam za vas i male anđele koji vas željno čekaju!!!! :D


Hvala ti Odra   :Love:

----------


## Snjeska

Odra  :Love:

----------

